# Opinions on Etsy as a Seller?



## thebathsociety (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to hear some feedback on the selling side of Etsy. I use it a lot for purchases, and have loved the flexibility to get items for parties, birthdays, etc. 

How easy was it to set up your shop? It is easy to maintain during high purchase seasons or when you went on vacation?

How much does Etsy take for each purchase? Did you use PayPal?

How are you currently selling your products online?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

thebathsociety said:
			
		

> I would love to hear some feedback on the selling side of Etsy. I use it a lot for purchases, and have loved the flexibility to get items for parties, birthdays, etc.
> 
> How easy was it to set up your shop? It is easy to maintain during high purchase seasons or when you went on vacation?
> 
> ...



I have just got my wedding ring from an Etsy seller SingleBBeautiful.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6258539
My ring is made with recycled white-gold with 3 conflict-free diamonds and it was very affordable. She can custom-make stuff, so you can just contact her. She responds very quickly and very nice! I recommend her to everyone.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 17, 2011)

*In response to Etsy as a seller*

Hi, 

I am on Etsy and my shop was pretty easy to set up and yes Paypal is the payment processor for them. It is 20 cents to list, that is not per photo.

Example: You can upload a max of 5 photos for 1 product and it is 20 cents, also when you  renew it is 20 cents.

When I go on vacation it is switched to vacation mode in case I don't check my emails regularly and it is the wise thing to do.

Honestly, everyone has a difference experience on Etsy . Are you thinking of becoming a seller too?


----------



## allnatural (Jul 15, 2011)

I just started selling on etsy recently, and there are a few things you should know.  Like the previous poster said, you are charged 20 cents per listing.  If/when someone buys your product, you'll have to pay once again to re-list the product.  Also, when someone buys, etsy takes a 3.5% commission and PayPal takes 2.9% + 30 cents of the total sum (item + shipping).  So there are fees to take into account.

Another thing to keep in mind is etsy is extremely competitive.  There are thousands of other soap makers on there, so it's hard to really get your name out to customers (something I'm still trying to do).  Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to discourage you.  I'm simply saying if you do set up there it likely won't be easy.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2011)

allnatural said:
			
		

> I just started selling on etsy recently, and there are a few things you should know.  Like the previous poster said, you are charged 20 cents per listing.  If/when someone buys your product, you'll have to pay once again to re-list the product.  Also, when someone buys, etsy takes a 3.5% commission and PayPal takes 2.9% + 30 cents of the total sum (item + shipping).  So there are fees to take into account.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is etsy is extremely competitive.  There are thousands of other soap makers on there, so it's hard to really get your name out to customers (something I'm still trying to do).  Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to discourage you.  I'm simply saying if you do set up there it likely won't be easy.



Having a successful business is never easy It is a LOT of work and once you become a successful business you have to continue to work hard & steady to stay successful.


----------

